# How do I feed OTA locals to TV2?



## Cambio (Aug 30, 2006)

I just installed an Channel Master 4228 with a CM777 preamp in my attic and pick up Washington DC digital stations approximately 73 miles away. I get a lock on over 20 stations with signal strength in the 70s. I was dissapointed to discover that I couldn't receive the digital locals on TV2 of my VIP622 receiver. Called them, and they confirmed that it doesn't transmit to TV2. Since I only have one antenna input on that TV which is dedicated to the SAT cable, how can I get a signal in to it? I have a jack in the wall with the antenna signal, just need to know how to feed it. Any ideas? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

A simple A/B switch could be used to select which input cable you use, antenna or 622. Of course you can record programs from the OTA on TV1 and watch them on TV2. If you want to watch a specific live OTA program on TV2 you can also start recording that program on TV1 and start watching it on TV2 with a slight delay.


----------



## Cambio (Aug 30, 2006)

I was hoping there was yet another way. TV2 is in the bed room, meaning one has to get up to work the AB switch. Recording is a pain. Oh well. At least there is a way.

I also have a 322. Haven't tried it yet, but will his need an AB switch to work also?
Thanks.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

What about switching to single mode?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have a 322, but I assume it has an OTA input port. So if you have a cable from the Dish in the bed room you could just hook up the 322 for use there. The only problem being that you could not watch any program recorded on the 622. If you want the ability to use either the 322 or TV2 from the 622 you are back to using an A/B switch. I have not actually looked for one but I seem to remember seeing a remote controlled A/B switch somewhere.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is one from Radio Shack.

http://www.radioshack.com/sm-remote-control-a-b-switch--pi-2049643.html


----------



## Cambio (Aug 30, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> I don't have a 322, but I assume it has an OTA input port. So if you have a cable from the Dish in the bed room you could just hook up the 322 for use there. The only problem being that you could not watch any program recorded on the 622. If you want the ability to use either the 322 or TV2 from the 622 you are back to using an A/B switch. I have not actually looked for one but I seem to remember seeing a remote controlled A/B switch somewhere.


I have the 322 for tvs in the kids bedrooms. It does have an OTA input which will work for the nearby tv, but not the remote one. Guess it works just like the 622. I'll just have to resort to an AB switch. Found one very cheap at starlink-dss.com.


----------



## Cambio (Aug 30, 2006)

Ahh, remote control huh. Very nice! Wish I could program the Dish remote to operate it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Cambio said:


> Ahh, remote control huh. Very nice! Wish I could program the Dish remote to operate it.


Don't ignore sNEIRBO above. As he said, switch to Single Mode and you can watch OTA Locals on TV2.


----------



## Cambio (Aug 30, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Don't ignore sNEIRBO above. As he said, switch to Single Mode and you can watch OTA Locals on TV2.


I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Cambio said:


> I just installed an Channel Master 4228 with a CM777 preamp in my attic and pick up Washington DC digital stations approximately 73 miles away. I get a lock on over 20 stations with signal strength in the 70s. I was dissapointed to discover that I couldn't receive the digital locals on TV2 of my VIP622 receiver. Called them, and they confirmed that it doesn't transmit to TV2. Since I only have one antenna input on that TV which is dedicated to the SAT cable, how can I get a signal in to it? I have a jack in the wall with the antenna signal, just need to know how to feed it. Any ideas? Thanks for the help.


From your post, I'm making the following assumptions:

Your TV-2 only has an analog (NTSC) tuner.
You don't subscribe to Dish SD or HD locals.
You would like to see digital locals on TV-2, but SD locals would be OK (since you talk about using the antenna input on TV-2).
If all the above are true, all you need to do is split the incoming signal from the antenna at the 622, with one port into the 622 and one port going to a combiner (splitter in reverse). The second port into the combiner would be the TV-2 modulator out from the 622. The output from the combiner would then go to the antenna input of your TV-2. This will also work, of course, if the tuner in your TV-2 is digital, but it doesn't sound like that is the case. By splitting the signal at the 622, you MAY lose some of your weaker digital (and analog) stations.

If you do this, make sure that the channel you choose for the modulated TV-2 output is not adjacent to any analog TV channel you are receiving over the antenna. Usually something in the upper 60's will work.

Brad


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

The record and start watching a second or so later will also work. That is unless someone else is watching a OTA show on the other TV and then you would have to watch the same show.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Bradtothebone said:


> From your post, I'm making the following assumptions:
> 
> Your TV-2 only has an analog (NTSC) tuner. ...




Brad,

Not sure why you would make this assumption. As we know, the TV2 A/V connections are SD *only.* It is not possible *in Dual Mode* to watch the digital OTA stations via TV2. It *is* possible to view the digital OTA channels in SD on TV2 when in Single Mode. (Single Mode may not be an option to the OP. but it *does* permit him to watch those channels on TV2.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Brad,
> 
> Not sure why you would make this assumption. As we know, the TV2 A/V connections are SD *only.* It is not possible *in Dual Mode* to watch the digital OTA stations via TV2. It *is* possible to view the digital OTA channels in SD on TV2 when in Single Mode. (Single Mode may not be an option to the OP. but it *does* permit him to watch those channels on TV2.


I made the assumption (that his TV-2 has an analog-only tuner) simply because he's asking about seeing the OTA digital stations from the 622 on TV-2. If he had a digital tuner in his TV-2, the question would be, "How do I combine the 622 TV-2 modulated output and the OTA antenna signal feeding the 622, so that I can watch either satellite or OTA programming on my TV-2 in the bedroom?" 

BTW, the answer would have been the same.

Brad


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

There's an option to also send tv1's signal on RF to the rest of the house. For instance I have TV2 on 60 and TV1 on 62. I can tune the remote set to 62 and use my RF remote to do a few basic commands in TV1 in the basement, channel up, channel down, open guide, select.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Bradtothebone said:


> I made the assumption (that his TV-2 has an analog-only tuner) simply because he's asking about seeing the OTA digital stations from the 622 on TV-2. If he had a digital tuner in his TV-2, the question would be, "How do I combine the 622 TV-2 modulated output and the OTA antenna signal feeding the 622, so that I can watch either satellite or OTA programming on my TV-2 in the bedroom?"
> 
> BTW, the answer would have been the same.


And still wrong. 

One is not able to watch the OTA (Digital) tuner on TV2 in Dual Mode.

One is able to watch the OTA (Digital) tuner on TV2 in Single Mode.

Oh yeah, his complaint was not that he couldn't get HD at TV2, but rather that he could not view OTA contact at TV2. lol

TV2 is *always* SD.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> And still wrong.
> 
> One is not able to watch the OTA (Digital) tuner on TV2 in Dual Mode.
> 
> ...


SaltiDawg,
I absolutely agree with everything you say here, except the first line. Sometimes I think we're playing the old "telephone" game in these threads, where someone will whisper in your ear and you repeat it to the next person, and so on, and in the end the message is something completely different.

First, I think I confused you by calling the TV in his bedroom "TV-2," which is what I was also calling the RF output from the 622. My assumption has always been that this bedroom TV is a SDTV with an NTSC tuner only. If what he's interested in is seeing OTA _digital _channels on his bedroom TV, you are absolutely correct - he has to be on TV-1 in shared mode, or watch recorded programs delayed.

But, if you go back and read the original post, he says, "_Since I only have one antenna input on that TV which is dedicated to the SAT cable, how can I get a signal in to it? I have a jack in the wall with the antenna signal, just need to know how to feed it."_

It sounds to me like he's just interested in combining his antenna signal with the TV-2 signal from the 622. This is even easier than what I proposed originally - all he has to do is use a combiner at the TV, with one input from the wall jack (antenna) and one input from the 622 (shared modulated output). This, of course, will only give him OTA analog channels in the bedroom.

BTW, fdelin is also correct that you can modulate TV-1 on the shared RF output. If your remote TV is 16:9, this works great, because the TV-1 signal is 4:3 anamorphic, and you can stretch it to fit your 16:9 screen. It doesn't work so hot on 4:3 TV's, however, as everything will look tall and skinny.

Can we be friends, now? :icon_peac

Brad


----------



## Cambio (Aug 30, 2006)

Bradtothebone said:


> SaltiDawg,
> 
> It sounds to me like he's just interested in combining his antenna signal with the TV-2 signal from the 622. This is even easier than what I proposed originally - all he has to do is use a combiner at the TV, with one input from the wall jack (antenna) and one input from the 622 (shared modulated output). This, of course, will only give him OTA analog channels in the bedroom.
> 
> Brad


This is exactly what I want to do. I realize I could use an AB switch which is a pain to have to get out of bed to switch, unless I bought one with a remote. A combiner sounds like the ticket. What is and where can I find a combiner?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have 2 cables running to the Vip622. One cable is for the OTA antenna which is split into 2 at the distribution center. The other cable has the DPP feed from the dish1000 with a return feed of TV1/2 using diplexers. The diplexed RF out is fed into a amp at the distribution center. The output of the amplified TV1/2 feed is combined with the other leg of the split OTA antenna feed to the 4 way splitter which is connected to the other sets.

All the sets have access to the antenna, and TV 1/2 this way. The VIP gets its own feed for digital ota and the other sets pick up analog ota. The combiner I mentioned is simply a splitter used in reverse.










The switch you see is used as a splitter and a power feeder for the amplified antennas! Saves a lot of space.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Bradtothebone said:


> ...
> 
> Can we be friends, now? :icon_peac


My apologies!


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Cambio said:


> This is exactly what I want to do. I realize I could use an AB switch which is a pain to have to get out of bed to switch, unless I bought one with a remote. A combiner sounds like the ticket. What is and where can I find a combiner?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


A combiner is really only a high-quality splitter in reverse. If it says "splitter/combiner" on it, it's usually a pretty good one. http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=180-710 This is one I have used from Parts Express. You can probably find one locally, also.

Brad


----------



## villaan (May 25, 2007)

Hi all -

New to the forum and the ViP622 DVR. I *think* I understand the contents of this thread but wanted to confirm and see if my understanding is correct. I've created a simplified wiring diagram of my house (see attached). The green (OTA HD) and blue (Dish) are existing lines. My understanding is that if I run a new line (red) from the ViP622 to the OTA line going to the bedroom and insert a combiner that I can get both HD OTA and the SD Dish feed on the bedroom TV. Is that correct? If so, how do I select which source (HD OTA vs. SD Dish) I'm currently viewing.

Thanks in advance. Apologies if this is a horribly stupid question 

Andy


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

TV2 output is a modulated signal so will be on a specific channel, ie 60, 62, 25, etc.. You tune the bedroom TV to that channel and there it is. Your TV control will select between High def channels available and standard.


----------

